
Efficient Graph Algorithms in Neo4j - gregorymichael
https://neo4j.com/blog/efficient-graph-algorithms-neo4j/
======
m0th87
Coincidentally, I just tried this out earlier today. `pageRank` yielded a
stack overflow, and `pageRank.stream` yielded an OOM error. The graph it was
run on was large, but not unreasonably so. Haven't dug into the cause of the
errors yet.

~~~
raccer
This is likely a query issue; I've had many queries go wild & OOM, once fixed
they work as you'd expect. There's also a config setting you can use to limit
in seconds the amount of time a query can run before it's killed, very useful
if you plan on running hand built queries on anything production (which you
shouldn't be anyways ;-))

~~~
jexp
Can you share more info about the queries that "went wild" on GitHub, so that
we can reproduce? Thx

------
raccer
Neo4j is awesome, after using at my last startup I'm super meh on table based
schemas.

------
Macuyiko
Does the pagerank algorithm include the personalized variant? The docs don't
seem to indicate that this is the case (i.e. no way to specify an alpha
vector).

